# Heater, filter, bubbler, light - when to turn on and off



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

I figure the filter and heater should stay on 24/7, but do the bubblers/lights do the same?


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Bubblers can stay on 24/7. The lights are a different story; are you planning on doing live plants in there (you should)? Then your light will have to be on at least a few hours each day, maybe more depending on which species of plants you decide to use. If you're not doing live plants, you really should only turn the light on when you're observing the fish or feeding them. Unless your aquarium is in a windowless basement, they'll get by just fine with ambient like from the windows. Leaving your light on all the time is inviting algal growth.


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks. I was planning on some live plants, but wasn't sure what yet. I need to make a trip to the store to see what's available this weekend.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Anacharis, Wisteria, Java Fern and Java Moss are all strong, hardy plants that don't require a ridiculous amount of light.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've always tried to give my fish 12 hours of light and 12 hours of no light, (both when I had fake plants and with live plants). 

I find that my pleco and shrimp do an excellent job of keeping the glass and ornaments free of algae. :betta:


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

12 is okay but is still quite a long time and can cause algae problems, often 8-10 hrs on is better.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have some of mine on six and some on ten.All these are the same tank,BTW.In the fall I move the ones on ten to eight.Seems the fish and plants enjoy the differing setting.

Bubblers,I would imagine should be on all the time like filters and heaters.I dont use them myself so not for certain.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would keep the bubbler, heater, and filter running 24/7, and the light on a 12-12 or an 8-16 on-off cycle. I recently added a 48 Watt T5HO over my 10 gallon tank, which is a LOT of light, and had to scale back to 6-18 to avoid an algae outbreak, but it's up to how powerful your light is.

If you decide eventually to try injecting CO2, I would do CO2 when the lights are on, bubbler (or just nothing) when the lights are off. That way, you don't run the risk of anoxia at night when your plants switch gears and metabolize sugar and generate CO2.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

if you use enough live plants, I wouldn't even bother with an aerator, unless you just like the looks of it

I noticed my plants actually grew a little better after removing the aeration, I'm only assuming because the CO2 concentration raised slightly

most people only use a bubbler for water agitation though. I leave my filter on full blast 24/7, and it moves the water around enough


----------

